# What the heck is this????????



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

i found thiin my plant tank, thinking its a pest of some sort...
IMAG0064-1-1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Damselfly larvae, they are pratatory towards fish fry, small fish and dwarf shrimps.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

well i just found one so far, 
grr never buying plants from pj's again, i got snails and now this from them...


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

yep damsel fly larvae. they are quite neat actually. after spending a year or so in the water they hatch into "damselflys" aka mini dragon flies.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

i looked them up and they look gross...
i dont want them eating my micro fish and little shrimps...
ha but my bf said they a good fly for fly fishing... lol...


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

They're pretty cool. And they only eat very small shrimp and very small (like day old babies, and even then they have to be by the substrate or floating plants). The larger dragon fly nymphs are more of a threat.

This is one just emerging from the water, before the beautiful transparent wings expand.


----------

